# Start-up issues after Windows 8.1 KB2919355



## Aunonymous (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello, friends.

So after updating to KB2919355 (The 900MB Windows Update from early April), I've been noticing some really... interesting problems. I've searched all over the place on Google, couldn't find anything, and hopefully you guys will be able to help me diagnose this problem.

Things I experience during start-up, but are not limited to, include:

Windows "Welcome" Screen takes 10-20 seconds to log in with a lagging mouse wheel
After the logon process, the taskbar becomes unreponsive, and the mouse lags everywhere
As the taskbar finally starts loading, the frames of the taskbar (i.e. Notification area, Start Button) turn white/black/theme colored and freeze upon clicking

I'm not entirely sure what has caused this. I have tried disabling everything on start up, and it still has horrendous load times. Once I wait the 30-45 seconds for the system to load everything, it seems to operate up to what I feel it should. 

— If it means anything, Safe Mode w/ Networking appears to work perfectly, and logs in to the system within 3 seconds at the log-on screen.

I guess my real question is: Has anyone else had (relatively) the same problems with this update? If so, have you found a solution? Thanks for taking the time to read this.

And for those that love the Speccies, because I know you guys love the speccies:

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/6iYgU7SShw0unygDaDLdECZ


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try doing a Clean Boot. If that works, first add the Windows Services, then add each Startup Item one at a time, rebooting each time till you find the troubled program.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Is Fast boot enabled in BIOS if your BIOS supports it?


----------

